# Are Gas Prices Hurting the RV Industry



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

How many of you have really considered selling your camper and/or truck in favor of something more fuel effecient? 

We love our camper and truly enjoy taking trips with it. However, it is pretty expensive these days, depending on what you drive, what you pull, and how far you travel. 

Could the current runaway gas prices soon spell an economic depression for the rv industry?


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I think there will be people who will have no choice but to give up their trips but I think on the whole most people talk about the gas prices but still continue with their lives. 

People that I know say it is going to be expensive this summer but at the same time, they are long-time campers so they basically see the gas as a necessary evil. Unless people are really suffering like they have lost their jobs or their homes, I think they will carry on as normal.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I know we feel that way, that we will continue on. I hate the prices, but I love camping. If it means having to do less here and there to allow for camping, we will do that, but so far it hasnt. Luckily, we have several nice campground within an hour or so from where we live. So we have been hitting the close by locations lately.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Well it's still cheaper than a bottle of water out of a vending machine (which by the way I refuse to buy) It's funny, my wife and I were talking about this just a couple of days ago. If anything, I'm thinking that people will find places to go a little closer to home but the diehard campers will go where ever the wind will take them. I know for me, I'm not going to let the gas prices get in the way of our family summer fun. They say by summer we'll be paying $1.50 per Litre. It would cost me $120 to fill up the Explorer from empty and $150 to fill up my Windstar. $270 in gas a week for both. That's $80 more a week that we're spending now.......There goes my beer money!!!!!


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

sounds to me like like you will just need to buy cheaper beer antigua :scratchhead:. I do agree though, I am not going to let the gas prices ruin my camping, although I am not pulling an RV yet, but could be soon.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL. Maybe I should just buy less of it. The thing is, prices for everything will go up because of the gas prices I bet. Something to watch out for. That’s happened already with groceries, beer, wine and clothing. We're paying a fortune for everything.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, this is very true Shane. Makes sense (i guess) because everything else you buy relies on gas to get it to its destination. All them trucks on the road we know and love (to hate) have to pay them high prices too, so it just rolls downhill for everything.

P.S. I like your train of thought here


> groceries, beer, wine and clothing


 In that order?? :thumbup1:


----------



## Willy (Jan 11, 2008)

They do keep going up and down, but it has not affected our camping last year, and we do not plan for it to affect us this year either. It may limit us to distace we want to travel, but we will keep camping.


----------

